# Opinions from ladies on the Pyranha Stretch



## conmihupa (Apr 6, 2006)

I had a really bad day in the Stretch so don't take my word as the final one on the topic...I think it's kind of a poor design, especially for smaller people. It's super flat-bottomed with volume in the wrong places for women with shorter torsos. I had a bit of trouble at first rolling it in flat water, let alone in rapids. I am a little smaller than you, and mostly legs, but I think there are much better boats out there for what you are looking to use one for. I took the stretch down Gore this fall and had one of the worst days I can remember paddling wise. It was still kayaking though  . I have paddled a lot of different boats and loved the kingpin as far as a great all around boat. I felt very comfortable in class IV in the kingpin and the project. I paddle a project now, which I took a little longer to warm up to, but now I love it. There are a lot of great boat designs that work well for women out there, but in my opinion the Stretch is not one of them.


----------



## Kimy (Jul 1, 2005)

Loved the project...til I rented the wrong one by mistake. How was I to know they make 3 sizes. 
So yeah, check out the Project, and at your size the Project 45 might be the ticket. But I hear wonderful things about the Kingpin.

KJ

I like Project 52, but I am bigger than you. ~ 150 pounds on a good day. 5' 9"


----------



## Strider (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi Wanderer, 
I'm an old school boater (x 20yrs) and lover of really big water, same size and skill level as you. I'll never be a grand play boater so I traded in my RPM for a Dagger GT for my all around big water, low water and creek boat. One of these days I'll get a strict play boat but until then I've been happy with my GT. Kim


----------



## mrekid (May 13, 2004)

Did I miss something here. I believe the question was regarding an all around boat that runs rivers and is also playful. Coming from a displacement hulled RPM to project (come on). If i were you I would look at the Jackson fun series almost exclusively. The stretch is an OK boat but I doubt you would feel it was playful enough after a few weeks. Also I don't particularly like the outfitting, the seats are too narrow and for girls in general this = uncomfortable. I recommend the fun's because I bought one for my girlfriend last year. She was in an old infrared which shares some design characteristics of the RPM. The Infrared was OK, she was comfortable on class 3 but never really felt in control of the boat, also here roll was inconsistent in the infrared. I bought her a fun 2 and she is 110 lbs. I chose this size as it it suited to her weight as a playful river runner not a true play boat. As I don't know what typical weight for a 5'7" girl is I think you should try both the fun and the fun 2 and see which is more to your liking. These boats are the most comfortable around, lightest weight, cheapest cost and best design for what you want to do. I would not recommend creeking in it but I don't think a stretch would run the shit any better. 

P.S. my girlfriends confidence has exploded in this boat. Her roll is 90% and she paddles so much better now. Best of all she raves about her boat, which of course I bought for her (kudos).


----------



## conmihupa (Apr 6, 2006)

I must have missed something...I have paddled a couple of boats from the fun series as well, and went with the project 45. What, in your opion mrekid, makes the fun so much more appropriate a choice that you would be critical of other people's opinions here in a forum meant for discussion?


----------

